# what do u do if one of ur new colllege friends is going around trying to **** all ur



## Kevlin (Dec 8, 2013)

*what do u do if one of ur new colllege friends is going around trying to **** all ur*

High school friends. And he has a car and u don't. And all ur friends stopped talking to u and ur stuck alone in a house and nobody texts u all day and there's nothing to do cuz u lost all ur friends what is there to do in life anymore. Without friends there's nothing to do. I'm in college btw semester ends this Friday coming up and I get a month of isolation at my house cuz I lost all my friends. And I have no car no job.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 8, 2013)

Christian mingles......
theyre sex freaks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 8, 2013)

Maybe if you weren't an emo internet troll  you might have friends.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 8, 2013)

Kevlin said:


> High school friends. And he has a car and u don't. And all ur friends stopped talking to u and ur stuck alone in a house and nobody texts u all day and there's nothing to do cuz u lost all ur friends what is there to do in life anymore. Without friends there's nothing to do. I'm in college btw semester ends this Friday coming up and I get a month of isolation at my house cuz I lost all my friends. And I have no car no job.



grow some fukin balls..i dont need anyone but some pussy to fuk..grow balls kevlin u weirdo


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 8, 2013)

This can't be life ....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 8, 2013)

Kevlin said:


> High school friends. And he has a car and u don't. And all ur friends stopped talking to u and ur stuck alone in a house and nobody texts u all day and there's nothing to do cuz u lost all ur friends what is there to do in life anymore. Without friends there's nothing to do. I'm in college btw semester ends this Friday coming up and I get a month of isolation at my house cuz I lost all my friends. And I have no car no job.



how about a hair cut beetlejuice mayb that will help..and lose the creepy ass avi your scarring me


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 8, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Maybe if you weren't an emo internet troll  you might have friends.



is that a nice way to talk to our members lol


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 8, 2013)

#TheMatrix said:


> Christian mingles......
> theyre sex freaks.



i dont know if i should believe this LOL, i use to nail so many girls off okcupid and pof... tempted to try this


op, not gonna lie the fact that youre even posting this is kinda lame... how about u just get off ur ass and look for a job... sitting here posting ur problems to us isn't going to get u anywhere... also volunteer if youre looking to help your resume and meet friends/connections


----------



## Hardpr (Dec 8, 2013)

i would wait at said guys house with car. i would wait for him to come home. i would beg him to please let me hang around with all the high school  kids with him. i would promise to wash his car. i would drop to my knees and promise anything at that moment id look up with puppy eyes and say it again ANYTHING to hang out with him. but hey thats just me


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 8, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> i dont know if i should believe this LOL, i use to nail so many girls off okcupid and pof... tempted to try this



This can't be life either ....

OP you're Tilly until proven otherwise ok lettuce man?


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 8, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> This can't be life either ....
> 
> OP you're Tilly until proven otherwise ok lettuce man?



serious aha, i made a solid booty call list in college with that site aha, had some pretty good looking girls, they use to buy me shit like subway and stuff too, poor college days aha


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 8, 2013)

UMM 
Go the the fukking gym


----------



## 502 (Dec 8, 2013)

Do they fu.ck with you b/c you look like a half white half black trannie?


----------



## Azog (Dec 8, 2013)

What do you do? SIMPLE! First, get the biggest bowl you have. Now, chop a dozen heads of Romaine very finely (we want it all to fit in the bowl). Next, catch your youngest, tightest kitty. Lastly, lock yourself in your parents basement with your laptop. Proceed to jelq, eat Romaine, and "love" said kitty until you cry yourself to sleep. Repeat daily until Winter break is over. Just remember, your dad's guns aren't toys, and DO NOT bring them back to Uni with you.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 8, 2013)

I am sense that the car is an issue for you. You must take it out of the equation.  A photon torpedo would be a good start....


----------



## Seeker (Dec 8, 2013)

Stop being so hard on poor Kevlin you mean bastards! It's alright kevlin, I'll be your friend. Just change that Fukin avi please.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 9, 2013)

Its your small hands man.  Pick the up LArge hands makes you the Man book.  Shows how to add 1-3 inches in 6 months.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 9, 2013)

I'll be your friend and I have a car!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 9, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> I'll be your friend and I have a car!



be careful bud lol


----------



## Magical (Dec 15, 2013)

Hardpr said:


> i would wait at said guys house with car. i would wait for him to come home. i would beg him to please let me hang around with all the high school  kids with him. i would promise to wash his car. i would drop to my knees and promise anything at that moment id look up with puppy eyes and say it again ANYTHING to hang out with him. but hey thats just me



This is the best advice Ive read ha ha


----------

